# My Hollie still here?



## TheMarcher (Dec 7, 2020)

I am so sorry that you lost your girl. 

Super interesting story beyond the heartbreak of it. I think that as much as people think we have figured out we still know very little. I do believe that there can be spirits and such that linger. There are so many stories and they must all add up to mean that something is possible.


----------

